# Inappropriate text AGAIN. Considering separation



## klc123 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi two years ago I found inappropriate text messages from my husband to another woman. I'm still not over it. We tried counseling and I didn't find it helpful. The messages were sent while I was pregnant with our first child but I didn't find out after. Now two years later I'm pregnant again. I had this feeling last night to check his phone which I'm ashamed to admit, I still regularly do and found another inappropriate text message to a number with no name as the contact.
I can't believe it. I'm so fed up. I don't know if it's the pregnancy hormones or what but ive decided to kick him out of the house yet again. He declares his love for me but as I was awake last night,
Getting worked up I asked him whose number it was. Reminiscent of 2 years ago -
Except now it's a co-worker but the same excuse of "it's a joke". Sexual comments being sent are far from funny to me these days. I'm getting overworked and being 6 1/2 months pregnant I now
This is no good for me and for baby. I have been indifferent in our marriage since
The first incident happened and thought I could move past this but obviously not. I want him out but don't want to upset our now 3'year old. I can't keep living this way,
Constantly wondering and having to snoop but it's just not me anymore that I have to think about. My husband is staying somewhere else tonight at my insistence and will continue to do so for
The next few days til he leaves to go hunting for a week
After that, then what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Mustang (Oct 26, 2013)

While he's away, perfect time to consult with an attorney. 

Also read up on the 180 list. It will help you concentrate on what is necessary for your welfare while deciding what to do.


----------



## Sudra (Oct 16, 2013)

You realize that, whether or not his relationships are physical, he is cheating, right?


----------

